# Fantasy NASCAR Racing - Woodys Racing League



## Howard Roark (Jan 16, 2014)

If you would like to join Woody's Fantasy Racing League click on the link below.  Group number and password are in the image below.

http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 16, 2014)

If you would like to join Woody's Fantasy Racing League click on the link below.  Group number and password are in the image below.

http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 16, 2014)

Im in


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 16, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 17, 2014)

Feel free to invite friends that are not members here.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 17, 2014)

Feel free to invite friends that are not members here.


----------



## SuthernStix (Jan 18, 2014)

this needs to be a sticky!


----------



## TIGER (Jan 29, 2014)

I am in. Thanks


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have to sign up for a yahoo account?


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have to have a yahoo account to join the fantasy racing??


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in! Austin Dillon#3


----------



## Bigslick (Feb 12, 2014)

*here we go again*

This league been going on for a long time.
Good luck members!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2014)

Go88go I'm in


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

thread from Campfire Forum merged with this one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 10, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------

